# Suehil breaks through the 3,000 posts!



## Nil-the-Frogg

How can I have missed that? 

3,000 witty posts and a love for words that never fades out. As Hitchgins would say: "Ya've been me savior so many times I gotta thank ya, eh?"

Well done Sue!


----------



## Suehil

Merci, mon ami!  Maybe not always witty, but you're right about the love.
And what will Hitchgins say next, I wonder....
Sue


----------



## nichec

Count me in !!!!!!!!!!

Your posts have teached me a great deal, *Suehil*. (I bet you didn't know you have a "closet" fan )

*Donc*..........Errrrrrrrr.......Hmmmmmmmm....(no, that's not my only French vocabulary, I also know *Oui* and *Non* you know.....)

(Planning to write something in Chinese here, but thought better of it )

A huge *thank you* to you, that's for sure, and a hug and a kiss because you are a girl, not a boy 

*Congratulations, Suehil !!!!! Happy 3000 !!!!!*

(I'll see you on 4000, 5000, 6000.............100000000000 huh? Don't you forget about that )

Alors, a tres bien tot! Si non......


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Suehil : matin, midi et soir, c'est la bonne posologie. 
Il paraît qu'on peut même en prendre la nuit. Mais attention de ne pas en abuser ! On peut devenir vite accro !  

C'est toujours intéressant de lire tes réponses. J'ai même l'impression de les comprendre parfois. 
 Congrats, Sue!


----------



## Suehil

Nichec, thank you for coming out of the closet!  And thank you for your congratulations - in whatever language!

KaRiNe Fr, ton avertissement vient trop tard, je suis déjà dépendante. Merci quand même! 
Et je sais que tu comprends tout!


----------



## wildan1

Suehil, Your posts are always interesting--and rapid fire! I think on the Forum we both often "shoot from the hip" (is that your Dutch side?!)--sometimes making a bullseye, sometimes not! 

But it's always interesting to ready your inputs. Keep shooting them out--I always look forward to them.

Cheers from the other side of the pond, Bill (wildan1)


----------



## Trisia

Oh, but here comes another "hidden" fan (from the shadows of the EO and the Eng/Fr forums). I really enjoy reading you Sue - your posts are always smart.
Good job. See ya when you post 10 000


----------



## Suehil

Bill, thanks for the kind words.  I'm glad I'm not dull - you never know, if I took aim for longer I would be
Trisia, thank you again.  You'll be catching me up soon!


----------



## DearPrudence

God, I'm so slow  Fortunately you're not & always provide most helpful answers  
As the 2 previous times, loads of *thanks *for all your help


----------



## Suehil

DP, you're too kind.  
Thanks for your help, too.
Sue


----------



## quietdandelion

This is the latest congratulations, Sue.
I'm sorry for being a space cadet and ill-informed. I have made up mind to visit this forum more often lest I miss something important.
Sue, do I know you from somewhere? Yes, you reply my questions a lot, and I always address you "Sue." 
Thank you for seeing me through the most challenging exploration of the English universe. I know you are always there--somewhere, somehow, and all the time--trying to holding out your helpful hands to those in need.
Well, this post is not so much congratulations as thanksgiving one as it's a bit late.

We all love you--I hope I can transmit my hug and kiss in the air to you.

Warmest and kindest regards,


QD


----------



## Suehil

Thank you, QD - I feel well and truly (if virtually) hugged.


----------



## argentina84

*Congrats on your first 3,000! Suehil!!!*

*And for many more!!!*

*Argentina84*


----------

